# Bejeweled Skeletons



## scareme

I'd love to buy the book. These are fascinating.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/juliapugach...blow-your-mind?sub=2733477_1933369#.qlWg3kdWK


----------



## scareme

I think I'm going to try this on a skull. I love the odd look of them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

St Pancratius is my favorite of the lot, but they're all pretty amazing.


----------



## Spooky1

Creepy


----------



## Hairazor

Holy Wow!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I think these are so beautiful. I have a pintrest board on reliquaries with many of these skeletons featured. I think they're just fascinating. I have been fortunate to see many amazing relics throughout Italy but have never seen these bejeweled skelli's in Germany.
I know that you make beautiful jewelry bouquets so I'm sure you could easily and artistically pull this off. I hope you do it!


----------



## highbury

I have Koudounaris' first book, _The Empire of Death: A Cultural History of Ossuaries and Charnel Houses_. It shows some of these same ornate skulls, too. It's a fantastic book that I reference for my haunt projects all the time.

I'd love to see what you could do to mimic some of those beautifully ornate skulls!!


----------

